# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  "Patricia" tinctorius bred

## John Clare

Today I found my first home grown _Dendrobates tinctorius_ eggs.  My "Patricia" pair are only about 12 months old.  I got them from Pat Nabors.  They have really emboldened over the last couple of months, and the recent warm spell may have helped trigger breeding.  The female is impressively large, and she's quite a bit more yellow than her mate.  Interestingly, when I lifted the coconut hut to take some photos of the eggs, the male jumped straight onto the eggs and stared me down - I was quite impressed with his behavior and I decided not to be greedy for photos.  I don't know if these eggs are fertile but I think they may be.  I am about to move homes again so these may not make it through development but I'm sure more will follow.

Mother:



Mother left, father right:



View from the door of the coconut hut:



The eggs themselves:



Father defending eggs - he really did jump right in between my camera and the eggs right after I took that last photo:

----------


## Kurt

Thats awesome. Maybe Ray can take they eggs and raise them for you.

----------


## Woodsman

Congratulations! Patricias are a favorite, with those lovely pastel colors and variable patterns. The white-ish-ness of the eggs indicates that they might not be good (but you never know). My Oyapock pair took 17 clutches to get it right, but now are cooking like crazy.

On the Azureus pair, I would recommend seperating the female for a couple of months and feed her heavily. For some reason, when the female is reintroduced to the male, she forgets that she wasn't interested and you'll probably get eggs right away. I think it's because these frogs don't really hang out with each other in the wild the way we have them set-up in captivity.

Again, congrats on the patricias! Richard.

----------


## John Clare

Just checked on them today.  All four are good.

----------


## Tropicok

A great big firm handshake and a hardy pat on the back.   :Big Applause:

----------

